# Muzzy Lake near Urbana?



## [email protected]

Looking for some information on Muzzy Lake. There's access from SR55 and it looks like an old quarry. I know it's private but does anyone know the membership fees, if the fishing is any good and what boats/motors are allowed? I fish the Mad River near there sometimes, it looks pretty fishy and I rarely see anyone on it. Any info appreciated.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Pondfin, my Fly Fishing club ( Miami Valley Fly fishers) rents a day there every May and the fishing can be decent at times, other times its darn right tough. some nice bass, I took a 4.5 lber last May on the fly rod, mostly nice bluegills but after spawning get tough, not much as far as other species go, a few crappies and a few perch but thats it, oh yeah and a lot of big carp swimming around, I do know of a few mulberry trees to fish under 

Membership I think....is about 600 a year. and yes, small gas motors are allowed, You can NOT fish the lake that backs up to the houses, that one is private and there are 3 other lakes and you must launch at each of them, they are not connected.That part kind of sucks...
I have contact info if your still interested, send me a PM.

Salmonid


----------



## clipper

Hey Salmonid, I was a lifeguard at Muzzy's Lake when it was a swimming beach--1949 and 1951. Who owns it now? Could you give me the contact info you offered PondFin?
Clipper


----------



## Salmonid

PM sent..
Salmonid


----------



## Shortdrift

Last time I fished Muzzy was with my Dad 60 years ago. It was free then and loaded with nice size panfish as well as bass.


----------



## BassBoss

Muzzy Lakes are four quarries in a chain but one is a private lake which there are residents on. In the private one I have landed LM bass over 6 pounds (one over 8) and SM over 4.In the club ones I have caught many nice bluegill, bass, carp, and a few crappie. I have the owners contact information call Scott @ 937-605-1692. But, all I know is that the fishing is great there and its a nice chain of lakes. I have also seen bass of the caliber in the club ones like the ones on the private lake.


----------



## [email protected]

This thread is 4 years old. Why the resurrection?


----------

